# Diet for Calcium Oxalate stones



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

My boy, Bailey, had bladder stones removed in mid January. It took FOREVER to get the analysis back. The stones were Calcium Oxalate. I have been advised to use either Hill's u/d or Royal Canin SO. I got one can of each to see which he liked better. He did not seem to have a preference.

I know cooking for him would be best, but I do not even cook for myself. 

Given these two choices, does you have a suggestion or know of anyone's experiences with either of these foods?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the Royal Canin rx diets personally. I've used them for my own dogs and been quite pleased. 

You definitely need to be strict with diet to avoid stones reforming.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

If it were any other kind of stone except oxalate, diet would be more effective. Most people favor the Waltham brand which is now made by Royal Canin. Here are a couple of good sites to read. B-Naturals, MarvistaVet. MarVistaVet explains more about how they are formed, and B-Naturals has a lot of diet advice.

I hope he is doing well and continues to do so.


----------

